# Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab



## Caracas (5. November 2015)

*Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Hallo,

mein 2,5 Jahre altes Lenovo Thinkpad E531 stürzt seit eingigen Tagen hin und wieder, aber immer öfter, ab. Diese Abstürze werden durch Druck auf die Stelle links neben dem Touchpad ausgelöst (genau dort wo beim zocken mein Handballen liegt...). 
Die Abstürze erfolgen relativ zufällig. Wenn der Laptop jedoch gerade abgestürzt ist, lässt sich ein zweiter Absturz durch leichten Druck auf die entsprechende Stelle leicht reproduzieren. Die besagte Stelle ist, wenn der Laptop abstürz auch immer relativ Warm.
Durch öffnen der Klappe an der Geräteunterseite habe ich herausgefunden, dass unter der fraglichen Stelle die beiden RAM-Bausteine  verbaut sind. ich habe die Steckplätze dieser vertauscht, dies hat aber keine Verbesserung gebracht. Der ehemalige obere hat jedoch leicht verfärbte Kontakte. Da die beiden RAM-Bausteine von unten zugänglich sind, sind sie von Druck von oben auch noch durch das Mainboard geschützt (was gegen sie als Ursache spricht). 

Da das Problem durch einen mechanischen Auslöser hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich nicht um ein Software/Treiber Problem handelt.

Ich bin momentan ziemlich ratlos wie ich weiter verfahren soll...

Schonmal vielen Dake für euere mithilfe!!!

MfG

Caracas



Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3632QM
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GT740M
RAM: 2x8Gb
OS: Win 10 Pro 64bit (upgegradet von Win 7)


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Erste Gegenfrage:
Von wie wenig Druck reden wir hier? Reicht schon das auflegen der Hand, oder ist mehr notwendig?

Zweite Frage:
Du fässt das Notebook nicht zufällig desöfteren nur an der vorderen linken Ecke an und hebst es daran hoch? Genau das hat vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Arbeitskollege von mir nämlich gemacht und dabei die darunter liegende Platine aus ihrer Fixierung gelöst (durchs biegen) und danach Kurzschlüsse verursacht.


----------



## Caracas (5. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Also der "erste" Absturz wir eigentlich immer durch das Gewicht meiner linken Hand ausgelöst, wenn ich den Laptop dann wieder hochfahre  reicht ein leichter Druck mit dem Zeigefinger ( weiß jetzt nicht genau wie ich das objektiver ausdrücken soll).

Halten tue ich den Laptop normalerweise nicht ausschließlich an der Stelle. Wenn ich den Lapzop aus der Rucksack ziehe, kann es jedoch natürlich mal vorkommen, dass ich ihn an dieser Ecke herausziehe und dann auch kurz halte


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Versuch doch mal Druck in die andere Richtung. Also an der Ecke nach oben "biegen" und achte ob du was merkwürdiges hörst.


----------



## Caracas (5. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Hat keinen  Effekt und außer, dass die Tastatur ein bisschen knarzt, höre ich auch nichts.
Allerdings stürzt der Computer momentan auch nicht bei Druck auf die Stelle ab.


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Hast du den Support schonmal per Email kontaktiert? Beschreib denen das mal. Würde mich wirklich interessieren, was die dazu sagen...

Hattest du solche Probleme noch nie vorher mit dem Gerät, oder ist nur die Häufigkeit neu? Hast du am Gerät irgendetwas geändert?


----------



## Caracas (6. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Das Problem ist neu. Ist vor 2 Wochen das erste mal aufgetreten, dann länger nicht und jetzt in dieser Woche dann mehrmals.

Den Support habe ich noch nicht kontaktiert, werde ich aber heute Nachmittag/Abend machen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Die wissen halt am besten was genau an dieser Stelle verbaut liegt.


----------



## ThoSta (6. November 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt nach Druck neben dem Touchpad ab*

Hatte etwas ähnliches mal bei einem Lenovo Laptop. Der ging beim Hochheben manchmal aus wenn man ihn nur mit einer Hand aufheben wollte.
Im Endeffekt hatte das Mainboard einen Riss. Die Reparatur hätte damals etwa 350€ gekostet deshalb habe ich mir dann einen neuen gekauft (diesmal kein Lenovo mehr).

Aber wie schon empfohlen, erstmal schauen was an der Stelle darunter verbaut ist.


----------

